# Looking for any buddy boats for a Saturday rig run.



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> View attachment 1087709


 Do a live feed video on your way LOL


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Does a boat get better fuel mileage if it spends most of its time in the air rather than in the water.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> Does a boat get better fuel mileage if it spends most of its time in the air rather than in the water.


Gona need a back brace and some knee braces for that ride and after a wheel chair if you don't bust the hull


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> View attachment 1087709


We could take this so we're protected from the wind.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

DPete said:


> We could take this so we're protected from the wind.
> 
> View attachment 1087886


I'm not even gona lie when I was younger and hunting the river on corp land. Me that thing and heater would have been best friends


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

DPete said:


> We could take this so we're protected from the wind.
> 
> View attachment 1087886


slide that side door open and I will start jigging!


----------

